# Need advice



## jrr (Sep 14, 2010)

I am a novice consumer; just got a new roof on my 10 year old house but am not sure if it looks right. Can any of you experts be so kind as to give me your opinion?
My concerns are; the valleys look different than my previous roof; there looks like a bad shingle was used;
the shingles at the edge of the roof appear "pieced together; and the paint has been scraped off the tops of many of my aluminum gutters during the installation process. Pictures are attached.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

We use 26g painted metal in all our valleys.


----------



## RemStar (May 8, 2010)

Interloc said:


> We use 26g painted metal in all our valleys.


Great.Thanks for sharing.


Jrr... Valleys look fine. You should to have that one shingle replaced pictured in the other post. As far as a few scratches.... it occasionally happens and you shouldn't be too concerned about it. If they are 10 years old they probably had several scratches anyways. In the future look for a contractor that uses a tarp system to protect you eaves and siding.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

RemStar said:


> Great.Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> Jrr... Valleys look fine. .


 Are you serious?...They did the california style.. and look how wide they left it...looks fine...frick...its even not straight..


----------



## Johnk (Oct 30, 2008)

Looks awful:thumbdown:It might not leak though


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Heres ones w/metal mooch better...


----------



## RemStar (May 8, 2010)

It is definatly not a great valley, but looks like the roof kept it wide to compensate for the extra flow coming off of the large adjacent surface. It is slightly curved but definatly not something I would warrant as "needs replacement". Bottom line, I have seen worse. If its not leaking dont worry about it.

I do like the metal style valleys, but around here nobody uses them because metal in valleys tends to rust.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Its painted steel, never had a rust problem and thats over 20yrs...


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Interloc said:


> Are you serious?...They did the california style.. and look how wide they left it...looks fine...frick...its even not straight..


 That's my thought. We don't do california valleys but many manufacturers now allow it. However the valleys are way wide. This would fail warranty inspection.

Prepainted Kynar steel has a 25 year color warranty I do beleive.


----------



## Slyfox (Oct 30, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> That's my thought. We don't do california valleys but many manufacturers now allow it. However the valleys are way wide. This would fail warranty inspection.
> 
> Prepainted Kynar steel has a 25 year color warranty I do beleive.



(manufacturers now allow it?)
In my area the Cali cut was being used in the mid 80's and the norm by the early 90's.

The close-cut valleys in the pics are cut probably twice as wide as I would have done, but, like johnk said, that don't really mean they will leak, just puts them at an higher risk of doing so.

I never use steel in my open cut valleys, use either copper or aluminum, neither will rust or lose color 'other than getting dirty'.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Although many roofers have been doing it for quite some time, I never saw it as part of any installation instructions until the last 8 or 9 years. Then again I don't install a vast variety of shingles, I stick to one or two brands, so haven't read every wrapper or installation booklet on the market. I sincerely could be wrong. I think OC was the first I saw to allow it. I know when I used to install GAF prior to 2003, it wasn't a part of any installation manual from them I had read. 

I may be wrong but Cert didn't allow Cali valleys until last year (2009), or if it was in their SAM, I missed it the first few times I read it. 

Sly in regards to steel in the valley, you can get pre-painted steel just like aluminum. Kynar won't lose it's color for a very long time, be it installed on steel aluminum of galvalume. True, the cut edges might rust though.


----------



## Slyfox (Oct 30, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> Although many roofers have been doing it for quite some time, I never saw it as part of any installation instructions until the last 8 or 9 years. Then again I don't install a vast variety of shingles, I stick to one or two brands, so haven't read every wrapper or installation booklet on the market. I sincerely could be wrong. I think OC was the first I saw to allow it. I know when I used to install GAF prior to 2003, it wasn't a part of any installation manual from them I had read.
> 
> I may be wrong but Cert didn't allow Cali valleys until last year (2009), or if it was in their SAM, I missed it the first few times I read it.
> 
> Sly in regards to steel in the valley, you can get pre-painted steel just like aluminum. Kynar won't lose it's color for a very long time, be it installed on steel aluminum of galvalume. True, the cut edges might rust though.


I see what your saying, I misread/misundestood what you were saying.
You won't find instructions for installing landmark valleys using a tamko valley procedure in their documents either, but they will still warranty a landmark roof with that type of valley so long as its installed properly,
atleast in my area anyhow.
I have had to ask a couple times to give home owners confirmation of it.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

I agree, its wider than it needs to be. Also looks like the roofer didn't put in the extra 'soldier' shingle that helps to smooth out the bumps on the overlap side. I do california style on my roofs.


----------



## natty (Oct 2, 2010)

What you got is the "storm chasers' special".
The valleys are way too wide and ugly. The hip and ridge shingles are cheap and unimpressive. The ridge vents are sloppy and should be installed to cover the entire ridge. The scratches on the gutter happened because they did not protect them when they tore the old roof off. Their joints are too tight, their edges are crooked, and they guessed at the alignment.

Most hail storms rarely cause enough damage to require immediate replacement. My advice has always been to wait a few months to get the new roof, then maybe all of the chasers will have left.

Question: Did you pay the deductible?


----------



## jrr (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks, Natty for your assessment. in answer to your question, the Contractor has not asked for payment yet.


----------

